# Hiawatha Arrow-Portland Oregon area



## makah1 (May 17, 2020)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/canby-hiawatha-arrow/7122642068.html


----------



## gymmanager (May 17, 2020)

This isn’t mine but should be preserved for the archives. The ad reads:
I have a nice vintage antique Hiawatha Arrow ( shelby airflow) for sale. good riding bicycle, 26" rims, reproduction fiberglass tank, nice handlebars, missing chain guard. Yes, I know the front fender brackets are backwards, I like them that way, if it bugs you, buy the bike and turn them around! If the ad is up, it's still for sale. Call Mike at 503-310-870 eight. $3400.


----------



## Findel Shelby (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, Did you still have this bike for sale?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Findel Shelby said:


> Hi, Did you still have this bike for sale?



It’s 2021  Sirrrrr


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 12, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> It’s 2021  Sirrrrr






😜 😆


----------



## Findel Shelby (Jul 12, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 13, 2021)

Ughghghg....Those fender braces are killing me!!!
I almost want to travel back to 2020.......and buy this bike........for a thousand bucks.........and flip those braces around.......and change that rack........and the chain ring........and find the missing chainguard.......oh heck with it that's too much work. 💩


----------

